# My CHILI PEPPER



## ChiliPepper (Jan 3, 2006)

*.......................................................*


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He's a cutie


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

great pictures, very cute


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

awww!! wut a lil darlin!!!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

So cute! :wave:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Aww, how sweet!!! :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Very cute! :wink:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

CUTE!!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Awww, so beautiful! :wave:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I love his color! He's got a beautiful coat!! And he's so cute!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

He is totally adorable


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

I love his colour too, hes so cute!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 18, 2005)

His color is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------

